# Throttle Body Coolant lines



## Twoscrews (Mar 13, 2019)

I disconnected the two coolant lines to the throttle body on my son's 2008 Altima 3.5 liter and would appreciate very much if someone can tell me the correct routing of those lines to the connecting tubes on the throttle body, or does it matter? Thank you in advance for your help, Twoscrews:|


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Refer to the part diagram link below and it will show you the hoses relation to the TB:

https://www.nissanpartsdeal.com/par...sedan/water-hose-piping.html?Filter=(2=VQ35DE)


----------



## Boostedjdm (Aug 24, 2020)

Twoscrews said:


> I disconnected the two coolant lines to the throttle body on my son's 2008 Altima 3.5 liter and would appreciate very much if someone can tell me the correct routing of those lines to the connecting tubes on the throttle body, or does it matter? Thank you in advance for your help, Twoscrews:|


We're you able to find proper location of those tb coolant hoses.diagram below didn't help me.thanks


----------

